# Growling during vet treatment and examination..



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola doesn't mind going to the vet as in she goes in very happily and enjoys seeing the other animals there. However she hates the exam room, hates getting on the table and growls at the vet when the vet tries to touch her. She has never snapped or bitten though, thank goodness. This is the only time I see her like this (apart from when I come at her with eye drops). She is a very loving, adoring, obedient dog.

She is so flirty with strangers and enjoys attention, will allow everyone to stroke her and loves a cuddle with most of our family and friends. She is a very well socialised dog and as you know goes to daycare twice a week. She has never had a bad experience in the vets apart from vaccinations and her spay (which I suppose isn't great), always gets treats etc and lots of love and praise from the vet. Don't know what we can do. The vet suggested more training classes today but I'm not convinced this will help, I feel she needs training at the vets to allow for her to feel more comfortable with them. Not sure how other training will help when she is fine in all other situations. Also she allows us to touch every part of her and take care of her coat, ears, claws etc etc.. She loves the groomer too! 

With regards the eye drops she lets me put them in with a gloved finger, so she actually allows me to touch her eye. She just doesn't like the tube coming to her eye.

I know all of you fountains of knowledge will have some suggestions. I don't want the vet to think I've got a monster. I really don't have a monster, she's lovely really! Help!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Have confidence, you know your lovely girl.
So she doesn't like vets, not surprised really!
My Hooch hated vets and Sheba wasn't keen. Sheba got better as there was an excellent vet who was not at all phased by scared stiff growly GSD. The vet spent time talking to me and completely ignored Sheba until sh was quiet, then was completely matter of fact about handling her and Sheba never bothered growling again at that vet, but another vet at the same practice was scared of her and she used to growl at him...
Hooch needed to be muzzled, but he was a rescue with issues.
My general bossy Marzi advice would be to take treats with you, do a little bit of obedience with her as you enter the examination room, shows vet she is obedient and under control and also means Lola is focused on you. Obviusy you can't do this if she is sick, but if it is just for routine jabs it may help.
If your vet practice is sympathetic they may let you pop in at the end of surgery and just let Lola walk in and out of the exam room.
Don't worry too much about it. Vets are used to seeing dogs when they are ill, in pain and stressed. They won't be too worried by grumbly Lola.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Would the vet allow you to take her their, get her on the table, he gives her a treat, touches her, treats her again. You leave. Just do this on a weekly basis see how it goes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for this . . but . . What a Wimpy Vet!! She simply does not like it!! If she is not nipping or biting, just distract as much as you can. My Vet puts a circle of cheeze wiz down on the table and my two lap it up! They dont particularly like the exam, but are tolerant . . poor Lola . . a little growl of "Not happy" doesnt seem awful enough for obedience class? 
If a long exam . . my Vet will hand the can of cheez wiz to me and tells me to put very small dots down for continual distraction . . works every time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nanci said:


> Sorry for this . . but . . What a Wimpy Vet!! She simply does not like it!! If she is not nipping or biting, just distract as much as you can. My Vet puts a circle of cheeze wiz down on the table and my two lap it up! They dont particularly like the exam, but are tolerant . . poor Lola . . a little growl of "Not happy" doesnt seem awful enough for obedience class?
> If a long exam . . my Vet will hand the can of cheez wiz to me and tells me to put very small dots down for continual distraction . . works every time.


My vet too gives lady tiny little liver treats on the table to try and keep her attention away from things.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate your support! I know my girl wouldn't harm the vet and it stresses me out knowing the vet thinks Lola is aggressive. So Lola prob senses my stress too. I like our vets practice but that's the second vet (younger ones in the practice) who has suggested some sort of training! Argh!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That vet needs to get a tougher skin!!  I am sure they will come across much worse than a grumpy Lola in their years!! 
Dogs aren't silly, they can smell and sense much more about what goes on in a vets than we can. It's not nice, can't blame her for that.
If she is ok with ou applying ointment on your finger then that's how I would do it, at least you know she isn't going to move at the last second and jab herself in the eye with the sharp tube. Sometimes it's best to pander to their ways rather than having to train anything out of them. It gets the job done with the least amount of fuss. 
So she doesn't like the vet, the vet needs to get over it, as long as she isn't biting then let her grumble. It's all part of being a vet!


----------

